# He's Gone! :(



## Bluerooster (Jan 19, 2013)

Woke up just before dawn, Monday. Our GP raisin' cain, and heard a tiny squeek from a chikin. Then nothin' but dog raisin' cain. Looked out, but didn't see anything amiss. Went back to bed. 
Couple hours later as I was feeding, I noticed feathers, Rooster feathers. 
Some mean old booger got my broodcock off his roost up in the privit bush.  
That sets my breeding program back several generations. But as luck would have it, two of his hens have just hatched, so mabe there will be a suitable rooster peeper in that bunch.

But still It will be several generations to get back to where I was, when he got had.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Owl? They like to hunt then and are about the only thing getting past a GP on guard...one of the few pred losses I have had over the years was to a Great Horned Owl taking a pullet that liked to roost out in the barn loft.


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

Bluerooster said:


> Woke up just before dawn, Monday. Our GP raisin' cain, and heard a tiny squeek from a chikin. Then nothin' but dog raisin' cain. Looked out, but didn't see anything amiss. Went back to bed.
> Couple hours later as I was feeding, I noticed feathers, Rooster feathers.
> Some mean old booger got my broodcock off his roost up in the privit bush.
> That sets my breeding program back several generations. But as luck would have it, two of his hens have just hatched, so mabe there will be a suitable rooster peeper in that bunch.
> ...


Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

What's GP?


----------



## apdeb (Jul 9, 2013)

I think great pyranees livestock guardian dog


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Well, if the rooster was so important in your breeding, I sure would have made sure he was secure in a locked up coop during the night. And, if your GP was raising cane, I sure would have got out there to check things out more. That's what you got the dog for. Predators are every where. If you care for your livestock, make sure they are as safe as you can make it. That said, sorry for you loss. Hope you get a rooster out of your hatch.


----------

